# Coyote gun



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Been checking out guns lately. Decided on .22-250. Unsure on brand yet. 

Does anyone have an opinion on stainless vs blued vs matte and synthetic vs wood? I had my mind set on synthetic and stainless because I picture myself crawling through brush, lying in the snow etc. and I would much rather do this with an "ugly" gun. 

The Remington 700 I looked at today had a beautiful laminated stock and a matte finish on the barrel and I'm tempted to pick it up. If you guys don't feel the guns you use take much abuse then I'll go for the pretty one.

Also, what would you suggest for a call? 

Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Personally I think stainless barrels are the best shooting, but, I've seen the sun flash off them and spook a critter more than once. Don't personally own a stainless, blued is better, matte or painted is the way to go. Believe solid wood stocks are better looking but synthetic or laminated wood seem more practical in varmint/field conditions. That Remington sounds nice, sport or heavy barrel? Heavy barrels are a pain sneaking around hedges and fence rows. Don't really abuse them but they do get used differently than a deer gun.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

It had the heavy barrel. 

There is a huge weight difference between the two for sure. Then add a bipod and scope!

Not sure how much difference a heavy barrel will make with accuracy but I believe it's the way I'll go. 

Now I gotta figure out what call to start with.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I have the Remington 700 VSSF in .22-250. Really a great gun. You can't go wrong with the Remington action. I like the heavy barrel, the increased weight will help you shoot better. Also, the composite stock will help you if you shoot in varing temperature conditions. The synthetic stock will not expand or contract like wood will. 

I would buy another one without any hesitation.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Ever think about using those electronic call's.

My buddy just got one that is a CD player.

Really nice machine and it's remote controll.

As far as a coyote gun. I think there is a big differance between a varmit gun that you plan on shooting woodchuck's or groundhog's with and a gun you plan on hunting coyotes with.

You probably won't be taking 20 or thirty shots at a time like some of the varmit hunters do out west. 

The heavy barrel is a more accurate but there main purpose is to disapate heat from having alot of rounds put through the barrel.

So if you only plan on taking a few shots at a time, at distance's under 400 yards. I think you would be fine with a thin barrel.

Hope that help's


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the replys.

I haven't looked at too many calls yet. I would love to have an electronic one but the cost of the rifle/scope is already more than I should spend 

I did see one of those battery operated rabbit/critter decoys at Al and Bob's in GR. They had a sample that you could turn on. Sits on an 18" rod that you stick in the ground and runs off a 9 volt battery. Looks kinda like the Gopher in Caddy Shack! This thing moves and wiggles, flopping the tail all over. Team this up with a little calling and I'm sure even a rookie could get something to come in. Think it was around $40.

Real tough finding guns to look at this time of year. Everybody is getting ready for inventory and their stock is very thin. 

Bob


----------



## zman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey,
I read your post and wanted to put in my two sense. It is entirely your opinion on the stainless and blued barrel. I have never heard of one shooting any better than any other, personally the stainless is a easier finish to maintain but other than that and the "flashy" appearence there is no difference that I am aware of. 

Barrels..... the heavy vs the light... fluted vs standard heavy.... The reason for the heavy barrel is to increase the amount of surface area to expediate cooling if you are shooting alot. If the barrel isnt allowed time to air cool between multiple shots is could warp causing it to be inaccurate from then on. I have never saw this happen, but it can. Heavy barrels increase surface area vs regular barrles... also heavy barrels have "recessed crowns" to prevent any damage to the muzzel of the weapon if dropped or knocked around...basically it just protects the end of the barrel from a drop that could result in marring of the rifling at the end of the barrel. Now the fluted barrles are just heavy barrles that have "flutes" that run the length of them. This lightens the weight of the rifle and increases the surface more than a standard heavy barrel. (causing it to cool quicker).

Synthetic vs wood stocks.... synthetic wont scratch as easily and wont warp. but some get very slick when they get wet if they are the smooth synthetic stocks seen on some weatherbys for example. This again is preference... I would recommend it!

My opinion of the best varmint rifle that money can buy is the Remington sendaro. This rifle can be purchased in a number of different calibers. I have the .270, good for deer bear elk, and with the 100 gr accelerator rounds will cause havic on the coyote population in the hands of a trained professional. I was a sniper in the marine corps and have fired too many shots to count out of the "M40". our sniper rifle. It was a 308 based on the remington 700 action. My sendaro will out shoot it any day of the week. out of the box with factory ammo I can shoot 1/8" groups at 100 yds. Just think of the accuracy with ahndloads or match ammo. also the .270 is a little flatter shooting than the issued .308, and has more options when buying ammo. (grains)

If I was to pick the premier caliber for yotes....it would by far me the 22-250. If you are looking to buy a all around good rifle that can be used for big game and predators go with the 270 . if you have enough to buy just a "predator rifle" buy the sendaro in the 22-250. 

Good luck hunting and stay safe!!


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

I just got a .17 for coyotes. Its blued with the heavy berrel and a synthetic stock. I have a tripod on the front with a 3X9 scope on it. It is the heavyest gun i got. I would bet i weights about 10 lbs. I want to get a varmit light to put on the scope but don't know if i could hall the gun around all day because of the weight. I really like the heavy berrel on it.


Teamyamaharaceing


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i just picked up a 22 mag today with a 3x9 scope for night hunting. i was on a budget so i bought the marlin model 25 with a bushnell scope for 200 bucks.i use a 6mm any other time.i also picked up a electronic caller so now all i need is some time to get out.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

Personally I would (and am going to) buy a Savage 12BVSS in .243 Win. It will shoot just as well if not better out of the box than those Remingtons and it will save you about $150. Which will buy you some nice rings,bases and a new trigger. If you get the itch to shoot long range you can have it re-chambered for .243AI(Ackley Improved).
If you are after a lightweight rig ignore this post.


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

z man wher are you getting ballistic tips for your 270. All I can ever find are the usual 130 gr and 150 gr. I do reload a little but would also like to try some factory ammo to compare like the ballistic tips. Thanks


----------



## zman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey ,
You can order ballistic tips from cheaper than dirt. the web address is cheaperthandirt.com


GOOD LUCK
ZMAN


----------



## COTTONJACK (Jan 1, 2003)

i personally have a 22.250 and do alot of coyote huntin. the thing is what do you want to do with it after you shoot it? A 22.250 does put a big whole in the hide and really is a lotof overkill. I personaly us a 17.cal remington and a 223 , I like the 223 because you can buy a lot of differant ammo. I like full metal gackets so they dont blow big holes in the pelts. BUT THATS UP TO YOU. and the 223 is a good vamite cal. too .
GOOD LUCK COTTONJACK


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I started out with a heavy barrel Savage in .220 Swift. It is a pretty darned accurate rifle. It didn't take long to see that it wasn't really the best choice for chasing predators. The first time I ever called in a fox, I had to attempt an unsupported shot. I was shocked to see that I couldn't hold that heavy rifle to steady. I had just hiked through a muddy cornfield, sat down and blew the call when that fox showed up. So there I was, out of breath, rifle unsupported, and unable to keep the scope steady. I took a bad shot which missed but my buddy managed to score. That was my very first attempt at predator hunting. I learned a lot that afternoon. Consider that you might have to make an unsupported shot some day.

On a following hunt, I made sure that I had my wind after a long hike (same exact spot 3 days later in fact). After getting the rifle reasonably supported, I started calling. It didn't take long before I saw another red step out of the woods 80 yards out. This time when I shot, the fox went down in his tracks. However, when I got to the fox I was disgusted with myself. I had made a shoulder hit which caused an explosion inside the fox. The opposite front leg was blown almost completely off. I ended up donating that one to my taxidermist in case he could use anything off it.

Between the heavy rifle and the explosive effects of all that powder I decided I needed another rifle. Now when I go out I am toting a Savage 110 in .223 with the sporter weight barrel. This is the same rifle I use for woodchucking in the summer. It is *SO* much more a pleasure to carry than my Swift. So far I haven't exploded anything to badly either. The Swift is strictly used as a bench gun now (prairie dogs).

Well thats my experience with a heavy barrel. Good luck!


----------



## Dutch4122 (Jan 23, 2003)

I'd like to ask everyone's opnion about whether a particular rifle I have would be considered suitable for coyotes. I have a Ruger M-77RP MkII chambered in 6.5x55 Swede with a 22 inch barrel and the old style synthetic stock. I handload and was thinking of loading up some of the Barnes 100 grn solids or the Hornady 100 grn soft points.

Since zman likes the .270 with 100 grn bullets I figured that this Ruger 6.5 would do as well. This rifle is also lite enough to be carried all day. It has a high gloss blued finish so I will probably have Williams Gunsight bead blast it to a dull matte finish. Scope will probably be a Burris 3-9x Fullfied II with the 40mm objective.

What do you all think? Any comments or criticisms are welcome.

Thanks,


----------

